# Anyone had success with natural cycle after ivf?



## lillylooks (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi ladies been through 5 cycles of ivf after 2 ectopic pregnancies. Have a low amh and have been told a natural or mild cycle is our only option now. I have immune issues high cytokines and raised nk cells. Losing hope so need some inspiration please!


----------



## Pickle123 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes, me! Hello!

Really sorry for your losses. Sounds like you've been through a lot. Wishing you so much luck for whatever you choose next.

I think you mean natural ivf rather than tic naturally - sorry if I've got the wrong end of the stick? See my signature. I don't get many eggs even though my AMH isn't (wasn't) 'that' low - I know lots of ladies with lower who get a lot more eggs than I did, but I got my most ever with natural modified IVF (150iu stims every other day from day 3). I'm a mummy now. I know I'm very, very lucky and I think about that every day xx


----------



## BunnyLola (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello darlings, I've been throught the same and know how you feel. There are really no words to describe it. I am now looking for a great medical team which will help me to hold my precious child. How are you doing? Where do you go to be checked?


----------

